# Top Gun launcher



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Does anyone know if the top Gun bird launcher (Patrick Lindell- Copperhead kennels, MN) is still being made. The website I had for it is now gone. I am wondering if it is easier to carry 2-3 of them in the field at the same time vs Zinger wingers.

Anyone have any experience??
Thanks.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

They're big and clumsy Nate. Better to carry the Zingers. I can carry three Zingers and stations in one trip. Doubt I could do it with the Top Gun.


----------



## John Schmidt (Jun 20, 2003)

I put my top gun in a ski bag. I have carried two out with me at once. Nice thing about a ski bag is you can store primers,poppers and other things needed for the thrower.

The top guns are heavier than the zinger winger which is their only downside in my opinion. 

John


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Best winger on the market as far as weight, price, performance and customer service is the Gunners Up. Check them out at www.gunnersup.com


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have a Mini zinger and a Gunz up launcher. I think they throw pretty much the same, except the Gunz up will throw a bit father because it is longer and has more tubing. I do think the Zinger is a better built machine, more precision and the pieces come together a bit better, but the end result is pretty similar. 
One adjustment I made on the Gunz up was to reverse the folding braces, so they fold up with the pivot going up away from your hands. I forgot to unload the tubes from the short hook one day and it collapsed, caught my thumb inside the folding brace and made a nasty cut on it. My mistake completely, but with the braces reversed my thumb cannot be "caught" inside the brace again.

I have also found back when I used to use Strong Arms that you can get bigger throws if you put larger tubing on them. Just large enough that the tubing will not roll through the pulleys until there is a bit of stretch in them. Once they thin just a bit they roll fine. Neither of my current winger have had the tubing wear out yet so I have yet to replace them. I am thinking of getting a third so I can throw a triple with all birds. Now I use Bumper boy to throw the "go" bird". Still use Bumper Boy for a lot of training but the younger dog does much better with birds, more excitement. Older dog never needed any inticement to be very excited about retrieving, I got kind of spoiled having such an easy dog to train.
Nate


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats a good idea Nate. I have seen that happen when we forgot to put the pins in and started pulling the bands back. It slammed shut like a steel trap on my buddys finger.ouch, lucky i had a first aid kit, the cut required stiches.


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

Nate I have 2 top gun wingers in my opinion there are none that are built any better. I believe there is another guy that was making them for a while not sure if he is doing anymore either. PM if you interested in his name and # Ill dig it out.

keep swinging


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*TOP GUNS*

Nothing beats the quality and percision of Top Guns!!! Plain and simple. If you can even get used ones in good shape buy them! The other wingers on the market are great also but the workmanship on Top Guns are the best. They might be a little heavy but that should tell you something about their quality. Good luck....Davey


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*top guns*

I also like my Top Guns........but unfortunately they are not being made anymore.


----------

